# Are all marcum products junk?



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

This is the start for the third season with my showdown and the second time I've sent it in for repair. Is everything they sell crap? Is it just the showdown? Did I get a lemon? 

I will probably never buy another Marcum product because of this and almost threw it in the trash and bought something else.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I've had the same showdown for 5 years now and have had zero issues.


----------



## TAH (Feb 27, 2013)

jpcnorthwood said:


> This is the start for the third season with my showdown and the second time I've sent it in for repair. Is everything they sell crap? Is it just the showdown? Did I get a lemon?
> 
> I will probably never buy another Marcum product because of this and almost threw it in the trash and bought something else.


Never used the showdown, but I've been using marcum products for about 7 years. Had the vx-1 for my first flasher and now been using the lx-7 for the past 3 years with no issues. Only problem I've ever had was a battery going bad on the vx-1 after years of use. No complaints here. Also made in the usa!


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I've had the same showdown for 5 years now and have had zero issues.


Maybe I got a lemon. Hopefully, it works like it's supposed to after this trip to be repaired.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jpcnorthwood said:


> Maybe I got a lemon. Hopefully, it works like it's supposed to after this trip to be repaired.


Maybe they're not repairing the root cause... That could get REALLY irritating. Maybe 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats wrong with your showdown? Maybe it's something simple that you can fix yourself.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

The problem started out with buttons not working. Then I had to disconnect the battery to turn it off. Now it wouldn't even turn on with good batteries. $75 to repair it kind of sucks if it fails this time.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Try replacing the connectors to the battery.


----------



## Lapeer (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems like nothing is made very good any more. High priced crap. What can you expect though from a company that names there product Mar Cum.....lol haha...crap


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

three flawless years with the showdown for me I have heard their customer service is good but have never needed to use it nothing ever breaks down until you are using it that's what makes it frustrating


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

bought the showdown when ut first came out and i sent it in lsst year for the upgrade. never had any issues


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Why don't you ask them to replace it?
I have a showdown also. I have not had one single problem yet


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Dslomo said:


> bought the showdown when ut first came out and i sent it in lsst year for the upgrade. never had any issues


What did they upgrade for you?


----------



## zerolimit (Aug 25, 2013)

OP: *Are all marcum products junk?*

I hope not! After a few years of borrowing a buddy's showdown, I just purchased the XL-6S today.


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

i had the original software in it and they upgraded to the 5.6 version.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

When it comes back next week, I'll know if it's good or not. I fish a lot and time will tell.....if this doesn't work, I'll call and talk with someone and see if they can do any better than making me pay for repairs. If it doesn't work out in the long run, I'll just spend my money on something else. They are getting their last chance now.


----------



## pyro261 (Apr 26, 2013)

Not sure about the showdown problems, but at least Marcum customer service is good. Has been for me at least. I have the LX9 and last year I sent it in for repairs after I dropped it and cracked the screen. The camera also had a cracked lens for a different reason. They just gave me a brand new camera when I sent it in to repair the screen.

I had been having problems in deep water for a couple years and have been in contact with Marcum via email. The guy I talked to said it was likely a software problem and that the new coming update would fix it. I am still waiting for that update 2 years later, but a couple months ago the guy got back in touch with me asking If I still had the problem. He said to send it back and they would replace the transducer for me to see if that fixes it. Brand new transducer for the price of shipping isn't bad.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

LX7....no issues


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I received the repaired unit, UPS driver dropped it off last night. I'm taking out in a couple hours to try it out. They replaced the front cover and inlay because of corroded buttons and reprogrammed the unit. I reconnected everything and put it back in the pack then dropped the transducer in my aquarium and it seems to work in 2' of water.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jpcnorthwood said:


> I received the repaired unit, UPS driver dropped it off last night. I'm taking out in a couple hours to try it out. They replaced the front cover and inlay because of corroded buttons and reprogrammed the unit. I reconnected everything and put it back in the pack then dropped the transducer in my aquarium and it seems to work in 2' of water.


WOW...

I thought these were supposed to be waterproof!

I have a buddy that runs a flasher & no problems with one - another friend replaced his flaher with another brand B/C it shorts out if it was dropped (I know, don't ask...)

Hope you have much better luck this time!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Oger said:


> Thx for info, ,,,, btw what do u get in the update


Go to Marcums site & READ it there....


----------



## mhall9150 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had the first generation showdown since it came out. Never had a problem, and I fish outside of my shelter most of the time. Steady rain on the screen has never been a problem. Sorry about yours, and hope mine continues to function for a long time.


----------

